# What advice did your Dr give for2ww? Carry on as normal or take it easy ?



## Ashaa (Apr 3, 2013)

Hello

I was just curious what the schools of thought are.

I cycled at Hammersmith Hospital and twice now they have said
Take it easy
No lifting or heavy work
No cooking - for a couple of days
No running/ jogging
No lifting DD.
Avoid constipation.

Now if any of you remember the model ' Caprice' her story, during her 2ww her Dr had said as much bed rest as possible.

Other clinics have said carry on work as normal!

So my question is, what are you doing, Normal or Careful?.

Best of luck to you all

X


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

I went for careful. partly it depends - if you have IVF you can be quite bloated for the first few days it is a good idea not to overdo it especially if you are at risk from OHSS. But a lot depends on a person's normal routine. Someone who regularly lifts weights and has great overall muscle tone would be able to lift something others may not be sensible to. I would say, first three days, take it really easy.. gradually build activities up... really the important part is not to do anything you would later regret. It's very easy to 'forget' and do something then afterwards worry that it might have caused a problem... really it is worrying enough so don't add to your own stress. But anything you are confident and comfortable doing ought not to be a problem. In a natural pregnancy people don't even know they are pregnant at this stage so they would usually be doing everything 'as usual'. But in IVF a little more care is needed as your body has been through a lot.


----------



## Leftleg (Oct 30, 2011)

Hi Ashaa, 

I've tried both returning to work and staying at home and got BFN both times. My current clinic advise 'resting as much as possible' but don't advocate bed rest. For my BFPs I rested a lot on the first 2-3 days after transfer and then carried on taking it easy but did get out and about. My gut feeling is that my BFP has more to do with the immune treatment I'm on rather than what I'm doing or not doing. That said, I'm not doing any heavy lifting or going out jogging.. 

I've had different advice from different clinics ranging from carry on as usual to take time off work. I think do whatever feels comfortable so you're happy you gave it every chance.


----------



## Dandanxx (Jan 15, 2011)

I carried on as normal. My theory being, if you conceive naturally you might not even know your on the 2ww! That theory totally applied for my second pregnancy. I had no idea I could be pregnant, and done way more than the first time around looking after dd.
I truly believe it is all down to luck and what is meant to be.

x


----------



## holly27 (Sep 3, 2013)

Ashaa

Just wanted to add my clinic told me to avoid hot/cold temperatures i.e hot showers etc. I think they said bed rest 24 hours and then to take it easy for remaining days. In fact I'm sure I remember them specifically telling me not to take a shower for first 2 days...and baths big no no.

Personally I stuck to 'couch' rest for about 1 week!   I did move about but not much tbh. I was too scared! 

As said, personally, I wouldnt want to do something I might later think 'well maybe if I hadnt of done that'

I just remember trying to not to pee too much for the first few days..I kept thinking it would somehow fall out!  

I went with really careful, which worked but wasnt meant to be.

Next time - I again will be going with careful

I appreciate ladies who just fall pregnant dont know from the off so carry on as normal, but these are 'extra special' pregnancies so if we can afford to take it easy...why not!!!

Good luck

Holly


----------



## purpledream (Nov 6, 2013)

From where i come from, my doctor can issue hospitalization leave from EC day for 2 weeks. But she was very clear that this is for psychological reasons so that the patient has the option to rest and would then have nothing to use it against herself to blame herself should it not be a positive outcome. 
I wasn't even made to lie down after ET. She said I could get up immediately if I want but I didn't. She also said that there was nothing else I could possibly do anymore beyond this point to influence the outcome. I know what she meant when she said that, common sense would come into play here.
The nurse did pass me a list:
No raw food, no unpasteurized cheese, no strenuous activity, no sex, no smoking, no drinking, no medicine unless ordered and NO lying down all the time. 

I never took the hospitalization leave. I didn't want to answer questions on what happened to me at work.


----------



## harebrain (Oct 10, 2013)

my clinic just said carry on as normal, i had et, was told to lay for a minute or so, then they wheeled me back to my room and said i could stay as long as i felt happy with. i spent the day of et laying in bed, the morning after i got up and went shopping for an hour and then went back to bed, the following day i spent in bed, and then the day after that i went back to work for half a day and spent the other half in bed. I am now 8dp5dt and still taking every opportunity to lay in bed when im not at work   i am lucky to be able to drop my hours over the next few weeks, so am taking it easy, not doing any lifting or anything strenuous.


----------



## Love_awaits (Jun 17, 2012)

Hi Ashaa,
My clinic is a bit weird. After ET procedure itself, I was only told to lay for 5 mins and she said just take it easy for 48hrs or so and after that back to normal but please don't run a marathon. I take it she meant nothing crazy. 

In anycase, I am the queen of over doing things. So I rested for 36hrs. And still not doing heavy lifting and heaving pushing as I work in a clinical setting and at times we have to transfer patients and carry heavy medical equipments. My wrists and back hurts so, I told my boss this time, I will do my job but will leave the heavy stuff for others. They need to do a clinical assessment for pregnant woman anyway. Well, clinically we are not pregnant yet but still it's our time and money spent and effort. Who else can we blame if we don't think of ourselves first. A bit selfish of me. But I wouldn't have it any other way for as long as there are others who can do the same job as me.


----------



## barbster (Jan 26, 2012)

Hi Ashaa

First time around I took 2 weeks off work and just rested most of the time. I was also very anxious and spent alot of time off work after that probably needlessly as I was worried something would go wrong. It did but was obviously unrelated.
Second time around I took 1 week off and then went back to work as normal but avoided doing any lifting and heavy work by saying I had pulled my back ( I work 12 hour shifts on my feet most of day) 
Personally, taking a week off makes sense as it you do need to be relaxed but going back to work after that keeps things normal and in my opinion, does not make any difference to the outcome, what will be will be whether you sit on a couch for weeks and weeks or get on with things.

Good luck X


----------



## vixter_1 (May 30, 2011)

The two times I have fallen pregnant I have carried on totally as normal. In fact with my son I was so certain it wouldn't work I was cycling and very active. 

The other 4 transfers that failed I did either bed rest or light rest.  Seems what works for me is normal life.  I think do everything you want as long as you an live with no regrets afterwards if it doesn't work. 

Good luck.


----------



## Fizzybee (Mar 3, 2009)

I agree with vixter and i carried on life as normal (except heavy lifting) after et and have been very lucky both times. After my last transfer we went for a long walk that same afternoon and i picked my DD up by mistake and thought I'd blown it and all was well. My clinic was definitely of the school of once they are in what will be will be. I reckon whatever keeps you sane is the best thing to do. I worked and did the gardening and housework because i had to keep busy. 
Regards fizzy x


----------



## Eggplant (Jun 16, 2013)

I was told to carry on as normal ad I was worried as my baby weighed 21lb and was concerned about lifting him but the dr said no pick him up.  I just avoided cold food as I heard it contracts your uterus so I ate drank lots of warm water! 1st time I returned to work straight away.


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

keep mentally busy, i worked my 2nd 2ww. went much quicker- i have a desk job


----------



## Ashaa (Apr 3, 2013)

Hello

Thank you for all your replies. was a really interesting read!

With my first natural pregnancy I didn't know I was pregnant until 6 weeks and carried on as per normal, scrubbing the bathroom, vaccuming, cleaning etc. 

However now I am not doing the above, just light cleaning etc. 

I know common sense comes into play but these are special times and I wouldn't want to jeopordise it in any way. 

Agree with Avon Queen, mentally I am keeping myself busy. Day goes by a lot quicker!

Thanks

God Bless.


----------



## geegg13 (Dec 8, 2013)

I think it all depends on your work environment and how supportive your work is !!
I pulled my shoulder a few weeks ago I went to work in agony knowing that I may need time of for ICSI, I informed one of my bosses (I am District nurse with a very heavy work load !!!) I did my normal duties went in the office and was given 2 of the heaviest patients with bilateral lymph legs that needed washing and bandaging which is 2 hours work in the most awkward house !! that taught me a lesson for this ICSI cycle !!! I am off sick at the present and I DON'T feel guilty at all!!
We are self funding and the emotional stress alone questions whether I am fit to do my job and be strong for some very poorly patients !!! 
I am remaining active around the house and farm but am suffering with ohss symptoms so not lifting anything I couldn't my stomach hurts !!
I never had any issues when I was carring my son who is 8, I rode my horse and competed until I was 5 months but this is different in soo many ways the cost alone blows my brain currently 6k and counting


----------

